# Real Deal, Street Smart, Certification



## Butch Cappel (Aug 12, 2007)

All you hear or read is “I want a real protection dog” and “You don't know if you have a real protection dog till you test it in real situations!” Etc, etc, ba blah, ba blah ba BLAH.

Well here's your chance, and you ain't gonna get more real than this. The Real Deal Street Smart Certification has been designed as the absolute test of a real Personal Protection Team. That's right I said TEAM. You see the very small number of people that train for real life instead of all the local Tuff Dog trials know that the dog is only as good as the handlers ability to make the right tactical decision at the right time. 

All these hobby trainers tell you “Test the dog for nerve” or “ He can't be a good protection dog until we test his nerve” WELL, How about YOUR nerve? After all the dog can only do what you tell it to do, can you make the split second decision your dog needs to save your life? To save your home?
To save your car? And if you can make the split second decision is it the right decision.

You see all your club trainers and Internet Experts (IE's) never knew that it takes two to get out of a dangerous situation. The dog is the ax that makes the cut, but the handler is hand that swings the ax. The handler must know when and how to get the deepest cut, cause in real life you may only get one swing!

The Real Deal is designed by specialists in security and protection dog training, they may not have any sport titles, but you will find their homes. 24/7 without locked doors, cause they got the Real Deal PP DOGS, Do You??

The Certification, will have five scenarios, 
1.Home Invasion, that's right, happens somewhere everyday. Some punks KICK YOUR DOOR IN, they come after you and everything you own! Your job, should you choose to take it, SAVE YOUR ASS, your weapon? Your DOG.
2.Carjacking, NO, not the lame duck, dog in the passenger seat, no where to go, Jacker banging on roof, sticks arm down dogs throat. That's for the jute junkies, this is a carjack. Punk steps up to the drivers' door, with weapon, pull you out of your car. What do you do? WHAT DO YOU do? Is it still all about the dogs NERVE? Get the picture
3.PEDOPHILE on the run. You and the dog have gone to the concession stand and the child is playing in a sandbox when she's snatched! 
4.Returning from a three day weekend as you pull into your driveway you see the front door slightly open and a light burning in the living room. You locked the doors and turned off the lights when you left on holiday? With your Protection trained dog What do you do? 
5.Walking in the park just, after dark, you encounter a group that would like to have your money and your identity. They are requesting your wallet, and you do WHAT with your dog? 
Each participant will have three scenarios chosen for them. They will walk through all five scenes, but will only be attacked in the three chosen for them. There is only one rule, live to the next scenario!

No OBEDIENCE, no Retrieving (unless it's a needed body part) This is about the street and if your nerves aren't as good as your dogs??????

Judging, there are no judges! Just like Police certs, military war games etc, it is Pass or Fail. Get shot, stabbed, lose your car, wallet, etc, you failed, but hey, your dead, why should you care?

Each scenario will be video taped and each participant will receive their own video of the certification. Videos will be reviewed after the trial with tactical critiques. Each participant will receive a certificate of participation; Entry fee is $60 

DECOYS, anyone that thinks they have done real street work is welcome to participate. Anyone that wants to learn what Real street decoy work is like, is welcome to participate, anyone that wants to be a part of dog history, and thinks they can kick in doors, steal cars, shoot, stab or mug someone and not get bit, your welcome to participate. Five decoys will be chosen. You will be required to go through a basic test of skills and street smarts Friday, Oct. 5, before the trial, sign up now if you are interested.

Spectators due to the changing scenes where these attacks will occur and, in an effort to keep it real, following the entire certification will be impossible. However a few scenes can be done with small groups of people present that will make it more real life. If you wish to be part of history or just see your favorite dog in action contact us. There will be two scenes that will be viewable by the general public. To watch these two and participate in others there will be a charge of $10 you also must register.

Dates, Oct 5, sign up, Oct.6, certification, Oct 7th tactical review of all videos. 
Location Burleson, Tx. Motel info upon registration 
Registration, and payment by Sept 30.

Sept 14, & 15 there will be a tactical instruction seminar at the K9 RPO SPORTS trial in Burleson Tx.
This is the NO PRETTY FACES Working Dogs Only weekend
This will also introduce you to the world of street dog tactics. This tacticl seminar held on Friday,Sept 14 and Sat, afternoon is free to all who have signed up for the Real Deal, $20 charge for all others. This is the No Pretty Faces Working dog weekend. So if your dog weightpulls, or anything else come down for the weekend and join in while you learn about the Real Deal.

Questions? put them up here and I will try to get back to them, or better contact us at 817-483-2026 
To register and pay entry fee go to http://www.network54.com/Forum/547371/ starting August 27 

This is a K9PS sanctioned event so you will understand our trademark
Listen Well, Bite Hard!!!


----------



## Chris Duhon (May 24, 2007)

_DECOYS, anyone that *thinks*.........welcome to participate. Anyone that wants to learn what Real street decoy work is like, is welcome to participate_ 

I was looking with some intrest, until this part. So you have no well trained and certified decoys set to work this, you are just letting random folks who THINK they can work dogs participate? My dog is to valuable to me as I'm sure others to let some random person attempt to work them because they THINK they know how. This is a sport, no matter how real life it's a sport trial, because unfortunately we don't have enough crackheads ready to sign up to take live bites. I rather save my dog for that untrained random real life crackhead who thinks he can take on my dog. If there is a great chance for him to be hurt I'd rather it be for real than in a sport trial. Like I said was looking with some intrest but the lack of professionally (truely) qualified decoys already set is enough to say no thanks. I only posted to give you feedback that may help you better organize this to get max participation. Alot of folks that are serious about their dogs and dog training will not participate in events where random, chest beating wanna be decoys who seen it once on TV and pulled from the crowds will be there to work their dog.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Interesting idea. My only concern is the "No obedience" comment. Without obedience the biggest, baddest, hardest biting dog on the planet is nothing more then a junkyard dog and a serious liability. Not a criticism, JMHO!


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Chris Duhon said:


> Alot of folks that are serious about their dogs and dog training will not participate in events where random, chest beating wanna be decoys who seen it once on TV and pulled from the crowds will be there to work their dog.


Couldn't agree more Chris. I do know a few PPD folks who would like this kinda stuff because "in real life the person isn't a trained decoy". But as you put so well, in real life there is considerable risk to your dog, why would you put this risk on your dog for a trial?

I know a handfull of skilled decoys I could give a house key to and they'd happily break into my house on a random night :lol:


----------



## Chris Duhon (May 24, 2007)

> My only concern is the "No obedience" comment. Without obedience the biggest, baddest, hardest biting dog on the planet is nothing more then a junkyard dog and a serious liability. Not a criticism, JMHO!


Yes, that will most definately bring the jedthroes of the backwoods out with their baddass dog out on their tow chains. No OB draws out the kind of folks that taught the dog one command, _Go get that SOB_. Also to sanction an event where a biting dog can be "_certified_" under your organization is not the smartest from a liability nor professional standpoint. 

I know this looks like bashing but truely isn't meant to be. I only spoke out ONLY because I feel this is dangerous on many fronts, and does not propel bite sports or protection training towards a positive front. What we DON'T need anymore are these backwoods, line your dog up from the cannon and shoot them out to see which wild untrained dog at the end of the leash will hit the hardest, those events might as well have an event for the handlers as well, who's $#@% is the biggest. 

Let me close with when I say backwoods Jedthros, I am born and raised in the deep south, I love the country, but hate when we feed into the stereo type. Unfortunately what you have prescribed will bring just those idiots out who will make dog trainers and protection and bite trainers look like bafoons.


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

No OB, why would you want to test PPD dogs without OB. For one, NO ONE should even train a PPD without also training the OB, thats just a time bomb waiting to happen. You are going to see a lot of people coming out of the woodwork with their so called bad a## protection dogs without the proper training. Its a good idea behind all of this but you might want to dig a little deeper and to be a little more strict for what you are looking for in a trial. I also agree with Chris on the decoy part, its not too safe for the dog or the person to get volunteers to jump in the suit for a trial. Also you are going to lose some credibility by not having skilled and trained decoys working your trial. Not trying to be negative, just trying to help you out with some problems I see. What exactly are you looking for in a pass or fail? What would make a dog pass and what would make a dog fail?


----------



## Andy Andrews (May 9, 2006)

No obedience? As in no OB routine? Well, I guess that cuts down on the boredom factor, but like others have already stated, you're bound to attract the wrong sort of people. 

An OB routine doesn't necessarily have to be flashy and/or long enough to be boring, just skill-sets that demonstrate control. You could make it an entrance prerequisite, imo.



Andy.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Its easier to take peoples money when theres less prerequisits though!

Oops, did I say that with my outside voice?


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> Its easier to take peoples money when theres less prerequisits though!
> 
> Oops, did I say that with my outside voice?


sweet. that opens the door for the rest of us to chime in.

what a horseshit concoction this "event" is. let's look at a couple scenarios:

*3.PEDOPHILE on the run. You and the dog have gone to the concession stand and the child is playing in a sandbox when she's snatched! *

are you serious? you would send your dog on a guy with a child in his arms? please people, don't for a minute think any of this "PPD" garbage is something you would do in real life. you want to help? follow the guy, get on your cell phone and call the police. 


* 4.Returning from a three day weekend as you pull into your driveway you see the front door slightly open and a light burning in the living room. You locked the doors and turned off the lights when you left on holiday? With your Protection trained dog What do you do?*

once again, call the phucking police. you want to help? stay outside the house until they arrive and if you see someone running our of your house, sure go ahead and let him wear your dog. having a PPD doesn't make you a cop. leave the cop work to the cops. that's what this "sport" looks like to me. a bunch of wannabes with dogs. train your dog to protect you. that's great. all this other bullshit? leave it to the real police...


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

*mod edit*

I saw a video of the k9prosport world championships once, and about pissed myself laughing. There were a couple of good dogs, but Holy shit what a farce.

We need to snatch Butch away from the dark side.........LOL


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

OK guys you said your Peace now my time.

EVERYTHING a dog does steams off of OBEDIENCE. I don't care what the job is of this dog, OB has got to be there. ( note caps lock was on for those two words BECAUSE I was yelling.)

Give me a break.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Jerry, I agree with your comments re; obedience. In PSD, it is the basis for all other tasks we teach. I also believe, a good foundation in obedience is a comfortable place to take a dog when they start to get frustrated with learning a new task. I can't imagine training a PSD without a good foundation.

DFrost


----------



## Butch Cappel (Aug 12, 2007)

Thanks Jerry & David it gets easier and easier to tell who has how much experience every day I read. 

Tim, you didn't realize there is no reason to send or use your dog in any of these scenarios. The goal here is simple Save Your BUNS! If you feel it best to us your cell dial away, which is also why I cant talk about the scenarios because we want you to find out what what you are made of in a split second! 

Can you make the right decision? And will your dog follow through with your decision, as Jerry said it ALL flows from OB. This is about real life and the people that have been doing hula hoop courage tests all their life are going to have a real problem with this. 
Will it be successful?
Will people want to do it again?
I don't know!!

Will people learn about real life situations? Definitely!
Will they see the difference between what they do at their local club and real street training? Absolutely
Will they find out what their training program has done for the dog? You bet.
Will they find out what THEY are made of? Probably. (that's scary for some)

And for the other weekend warriors that asked why do something like this? 

Simple when we did the first K9 PRO SPORTS trial fifteen years ago the only things available for civilians were SchH or Fr. Ring. now it is the most copied bite dog thing going. Every one from NAPD to PSA to ASR to SDA learned how to do trials from us and now there is some kind of bite dog event going somewhere almost every week. That is a lot of people that have started doing things with their dogs, things they might not have ever done. Some may have never even gotten a dog, and that is really what this is all about, all the people that want to learn, train and enjoy their dogs.

For now I have to go back to working dogs and answering the emails and phone calls about this event. So I'll leave this to all you Internet Experts to continue typing, Thanks again David and Jerry it is a pleasure working with working dog people.

Listen Well, Bite Hard


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

Butch Cappel said:


> Tim, you didn't realize there is no reason to send or use your dog in any of these scenarios. The goal here is simple Save Your BUNS! If you feel it best to us your cell dial away, which is also why I cant talk about the scenarios because we want you to find out what what you are made of in a split second!


notice how i only mentioned two of the scenarios. if someone attacks you while you're walking your dog in the park? sure, game on. let him wear your dog. doing a building search with your dog? NOT a job for a civilian. it is YOU who is the weekend warrior. leave that scenario to the people who do it for a living. searching a building involves tactics. tactics that we spend hours and hours training on. some of which have NOTHING to do with a dog. all of which involve more personnel than ONE handler and his/her dog. 

so if your intent is to mix in some dog scenarios with some non-dog scenarios where people lose points or even get disqualified if they use their dog in one of the non-dog scenarios, then bravo. the idea has merit. if the intent is to have a civilian doing police scenarios, then you are doing your members a great disservice....


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Mr Cappel, I have a few questions that may help clear up whether this "event" has any merit or, as Chris put so well, "Dogs lined up on the cannon and shoot them out".

#1 Are ther any of the exercises where the dog is under voice control only, or, are the kept on leash until the "bite" command is given?
#2 Are there any exercises where the dog is allowed to make a choice of bite or no bite? 
#3 Are there any callouts/outs or is the dog physically removed from the badguy?
I'd like to see a few more questions from those with more bite training expierience then myself.


----------



## Butch Cappel (Aug 12, 2007)

Thanks for some thoughtful questions Mr Scott

1. the dogs would be under voice control in all of the scenarios. As we are trying to give everyone a read of their dogs abilities, and just as much a true appreciation of what it takes to think and act correctly in stressful situations, each person will handle their dog in the manner they are accustomed to, so I can't say if some will choose to have the dog off or on leash. But lack of 
control would be a NO NO however you choose to handle.

2. At no time is the dog expected to decide if they should bite.
If you read my original announcement, again, you will see the concept that we use in K9 PRO SPORTS, and that has been adopted by several other military and police groups in several countries. If the dog is the ax and makes the cut, the handler is the arm and decides *when* to swing. 

This is more about the handler than anything else, in fact after decades in the security/guard dog business I know that few people appreciate what the human has to do, to allow the properly trained dog to save them, that is what this will do, test the human half of the team.

3. There is no structure or set exercises, so by the book there is no "required" call outs. But if you choose to have your dog engage to save your self in a situation, you have to decide if you want to save your dog or just escape. You might have a dog capable of taking out the attacker and then holding them at bay while you call 911, I don't know, and neither will anyone else until they step up and give this a try. I know what my dogs will do but that is not what some one else may want their dog to do. 

Most of the Tuff Dog trials in this country are just about someone telling others that "This is what I WANT a dog to do in this structured scenario". 

Like K9 PRO SPORTS this event is only about what you and your training program have accomplished with your dog, we dont tell anyone how to train 

It is yet to be held but already this event has been critiqued by all sorts of Internet Experts. I am waiting to see what happens as it unfolds. I don't know how it will turn out, but I do know it is a unique chance for people to get a real life look at what it is needed in a life or death situation, from *them* as well as the dog. 

If it is a good tool for people and their dogs then it may be repeated, if not? I still have plenty of dogs to train, I'll have a lot to do.

Question appreciated!


----------



## Chris Duhon (May 24, 2007)

Ok, I voiced actual discussion concerns, on a discussion forum, about content that YOU posted, and you retaliate with, your Weekend Warrior comments, and your internet expert comments. You stated 2 names that you gave credit to, Jerry, and David. Then you proceeded to say, As for all you other weekend warriors, shows me what kind of person you are. I even stated that I had read with intrest, but then had concerns, you didn't address them, instead you went on a tirad about weekend warriors and internet experts. 

You don't know me or many of the others that commented, and in doing so you really made yourself look unprofessional and quite frankly like an ass, and I do mean that in the nicest possible way. 

Your response, clearly shows, that you claim yourself an expert, and no one elses opinion that rebutts yours is worth a damn, because you give off the impression that you feel your the only one who knows anything and has accomplished anything, and that you are the God of the dog world, because you were the first for this or that. 

I also think it is pretty self centered and arrogant to THINK that PSA or ASR got their operation from you. I know the founders of both entities and have spoken in length to them about the foundation of both programs, and I hate to burst your bubble, but if anything they took WHAT NOT TO DO from you to make their trials better.

Quite simply put a man of your age and experience should understand to get respect you have to have respect for others, and your last post blasting everyone minus 2 people who had great concerns for not just YOUR put together program, but for our bite training community as a whole, shows your lack of respect. 
Anyone in the bite community throwing together irresponsible contests in the name of protection and bite training, involves all of us. It's things like this that possibly ramp up opposition to what we all do, you are in effect responsible to the the whole community as well as the rest of us. We have to police our own.

If you saw the disagreements, or concerns, then the mature thing to do (of course this is just my Opinion) would have been to address those concerns, of course unless you had no valid explanations, instead of just going on a tirad and insulting concerned PROFESSIONAL dogmen and women, whom, many of us on this great board are involved in K9's on business and job levels, VS hobbies. Shooting from the hip gets no one no where.

Allow me to point out further misconceptions you have.
You state on your newly revised website and I quote,


> K9 PRO SPORTS is the worlds only all breed, Personal Protection Dog competition.


How in the heavens do you make that assumption, Then what about PSA, SDA, APPDA, Iron dog and the others out there. Just like we have our own protection elements here nationally, so does MANY other countries. That statement is false, misleading to newbies and arrogant. :^o 



> K9PS events and internationally recognized certification system


Internationally recognized by WHO? The only truely WORLDWIDE organization that has formed a committee to internationally recognize a program is FCI, and they don't recognize proSPORTS. For what it's worth, I could care less about FCI, but they ARE the only worldwide organization with countless countries who answer to them for recognition and they don't recognize you. These other organizations are great, and who cares if some guy overseas wearing a beret feels the need to recognize it. National recognition is all we need here in the states.



> Sanctioned trials are part of an international recording system which records all the scores of trials worldwide


You use worldwide very freely, you have proSports set up basically in TX for the US _(didn't see anything about trials outside of TX for this year on there)_ and Denmark and Austrailia based on your website. 3 countries is HARDLY worldwide. Wal-mart is not even fully worldwide, Heck, there are 54 countries on the continent of Africa alone. Visa, and Mastercard are world wide, not ProSPORTS.



So your Website is a little misguiding and since you conjured up misconception about the folks on this forum, I thought I'd help you with correcting your website since your fact finding skills don't seem to be working up to speed. Have a good day MR. Cappel

~CHRIS DUHON


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Chris, as an internet expert, one of the best laughs I have ever had was watching the world championships of k9profarce.

My favorite was the Rottweiler that ignored the decoy and all his antics, to go and check out a stuffed toy on a dog crate. CLASSIC ! ! ! ! Or the Dobe that couldn't figure out who to bite and got shushed off of Butch by a clipboard he had. What an outstanding test. That dog was commited.......to planet confusion.

If you ever get a chance, go and see one of these contests. Good times, especially when it is done and over with, and you cannot fathom how the winner was chosen, as the team sucked.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I find the answers to my questions a bit vague. 
If the dog is on lead, as you suggest some may do, then it's being physically restrained and that is in no way under voice control.
If the dog is never allowed to make a decission, what happens if the handler locks up with fear/is injured/etc?
There are no "required" callouts. In othr words, the dog wont come off unless it's pulled off. Again, what if the handler is incapacitated?
Sorry, but this "event" sounds pretty much what I would call a trailer trash rodeo.
I suppose I'm one of those internet experts since I've never proven myself or my dogs to 99.9% of the people on this board. So be it! 
Even Jeff will agree that my AKC and Schutzhund titles are pretty lame. :lol:


----------



## Lindsay Janes (Aug 9, 2007)

Chris,

You impressed me because you really can read people well on the board. I'm glad that you were able to be straight forward about what things Butch said. I glad that you had the gut to confront him in a respect manner.


----------



## Chris Duhon (May 24, 2007)

Lindsay, thanks for the comments. I did not want to be confrontational at all with Butch. I certainly don't like having confrontations on boards either, but several things in his regards needed to be addressed. Knowing the law in regards to trained or "so-called" trained K9's, and having been to awesome seminars like Terry Fleck, the knowledge I have picked up tells me, these folks that attend this better PRAY their dog never bites anyone for any reason, because a prosecutor and or a lawyer depending if it's civil or criminal will have a field day with them. Alot of the laws, precedents and opinions of the SC and circuit courts of Appeal will apply to a "Trained" protection dog as they do with a trained Police K9, somethings are NA but all the common sense stuff applies. Thanks again for your comments.

~CHRIS DUHON


----------



## Butch Cappel (Aug 12, 2007)

Mr. Scott and Mr. Duhon your interest in real PP training is commendable, thank you for your many opinions on my Real Deal Street cert.

In recognition of all the good things you used to “inform” the board readers about, an event that has never happened, designed by a person you've never met, for a dog discipline you have no experience with, I would like to offer my humble recommendations.

Mr. Scott later this week Jacob West (not a name you'd know as he does police and military dogs for a lot of Europe, not SchH) will be flying in from France to confer with me on some tactical training techniques. The week after the Real Deal trial you commented on so freely, I will be in Australia teaching various police and security groups about how to use their dogs the most effectively.

What has this to do with you? Well after you were so kind as to give me all your thoughts on something you have never seen, I thought I would give your name and bio to a bunch of Dog men that you also have never seen. I am certain they will all be really interested in the thoughts of a retired lithographer that has titled some dogs in SchH for their next Swat/Combat Tactics training lessons.

And Mr. Duhon not having any idea who you are, I am flattered that you take so much time to learn so much about myself, and K9 PRO SPORTS. From your bio I see you are a certified ASR decoy with at least a year or mores experience, but don't really have time for dog sports anymore. I will certainly pass your resume on to various groups I work with over the next few months. I am certain that bio will get a lot of, well, a whole bunch of? Comments! 

I also noticed that you wanna be a cowboy, having more than a few years in that business as well, I thought I would pass on this bit of advice (not mine I know what you think of mine this is from an old cowboy that had a few world champ and NFR appearances to his credit ) Quote “Do you know why the top hands carry the piggin string in their mouth? Cause they know they do their best work when their mouths' Shut!” Sorry some of you may not know what that means.

So sorry I took your time with all this I certainly know where I should and should not post about things. I will let you guys get back to important things. I, personally, need to get back to doing what I was doing before you were born. And you should get back to doing What you were doing when you were born, bet you that was loud.

Listen Well, Bite Hard!!!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

If this post was meant to serve as answers to all the pertinent questions asked by Chris, Bob, David, Tim, and others, it failed miserably.

As Chris Duhon said, "If you saw the disagreements, or concerns, then the mature thing to do (of course this is just my Opinion) would have been to address those concerns, of course unless you had no valid explanations, instead of just going on a tirade and insulting concerned PROFESSIONAL dogmen and women, whom, many of us on this great board are involved in K9's on business and job levels... "

You'd have made a better impression with no post at all than you made with that last one. :roll:


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I think you and Real Deal Street certification would be better served if you just answered the question people asked. You may well feel you are more experienced and perhaps more qualified, if that's the case, then just answer the questions. By the way, I do know what a piggin string is. I'm not much of a heeler, but I can head with the best of them. At any rate, there are several disciplines discussed here. Depending on who's doing the talking some have taken real hits and have some derogatory comments. Those are primarily opinions of those not so entralled with a particular discipline. The important thing is; they discuss the differences, the strentgths and the weaknesses. A little discussion can go considerably farther than acidic comments. 

DFrost


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Mr Cappel, as for my bio/resume, or lack of it, I seriously doubt that anyone will be to impressed with it. Your's on the other hand, has preceeded you. I suspect that's a part of the reason you've gotten the comments you have recieved here. That and your lack of legitmate answers to simple questions. 
It's been an interesting conversation. Have a nice day!


----------



## Chris Duhon (May 24, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

No please, I can't take anymore =; Just give me a............:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
=P~ =P~ =P~ =P~ wheww hoo, ahhh boy, anyone got a tissue :-&



> will be flying in from France to confer with me on some tactical training





> The week after the Real Deal trial you commented on so freely, I will be in Australia teaching various police and security groups about how to use their dogs the most effectively.





> I, personally, need to get back to doing what I was doing before you were born.


Whatever makes you feel like your still relevent Mr. Cappel, be my guest, and I wish you even better and more success.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

> will be flying in from France to confer with me on some tactical training





> The week after the Real Deal trial you commented on so freely, I will be in Australia teaching various police and security groups about how to use their dogs the most effectively.





> I, personally, need to get back to doing what I was doing before you were born.


Is that because nobody in the US wants to work with you anymore??

Sorry, I've let this go on long enough. Clearly you are not going to answer the questions, therefore there is no discussion, therefore this thread doesn't have to continue. I think the last 5 posts summed it up pretty nicely.


----------

